# The Raceway Celebrates 2nd Anniversary in Style!



## fl_slotter (Jan 14, 2009)

*THERACWAY.BIZ 

CELEBRATES 2nd ANNIVERSARY

FIVE RACES, FIVE WINNERS*​

*COCOA, FL (14 Nov 09)* - It was a day set aside to say "Thank You" to our racers for two great years. The celebration included two open tracks, pizza, soft drinks and a big cake! We also held some specialty races and fifty four entries signed in for WOMP, FLA SPEC 4.5" COT, S-ROC. 








Thank you to Greg Walker from The Race Place in Holly Hill for providing the new PRO-TRACK composite chassied 4.5" cars we used for the S-R0C program. Other than lead wires, these Falcon-2 powered cars require no soldering. They could be the "next big thing" in commercial raceways.

The first order of business was to present trophies to the top three finishers in each class in the recently completed FVSRA VINTAGE Racing Series. Terry Tawney, Greg Walker and Count Gibson were tops in GT Terry, Count and Bill Colvard headed all CAN-AM racers. 

Greg Walker - 2nd Place, Terry Tawney - 1st Place, Count Gibson - 3rd Place









Count Gibson - 3rd Place, Terry Tawney - 1st Place, Bill Colvard - 2nd Place






 

After we cut the cake, it was time for WOMPS!

The twenty five entries were divided into Amateur and Experienced classes (as were all the classes on the night). Rockledge's Mark "Petro" Petronaci led by five laps after the first three segments. Mark's disasterous fourth segment on white allowed Ethan Hausler (Palm Bay) to take the point at halfway. Mark hung around the top three until the final segment when Daulton Chouinard (Okeechobee) drove around him and Joan Rohnock (Clermont) to steal second. Ethan took the win, Joan finished third and recorded fast lap (2.250), with Daulton running best segment (36).


Daulton Chouinard - 2nd Place, Ethan Hausler - 1st Place, Joan Rohnock - 3rd Place







[/center]

The Experienced WOMP field was the largest of the night. In the interest of time, we divided the group into two races with total laps totals determining overall finish. The first race gave us the fastest laps as Bob Rondinone (Melbourne) and Jeff Gross (Palm Bay) tied for that honor (2.140). The second race, however, produced the most laps. Steve Bowman (Palm Bay) took a two lap win over Bill Colvard (Merritt Island) with Terry Tawney (Cocoa) completing the podium. Best segment (39) was shared by Steve, Bill, Bob and Jeff. 

Terry Tawney - 3rd Place, Steve Bowman - 1st Place, Bill Colvard - 2nd Place








We had a modest turnout of 4.5" Stock Cars. It was a very fast field, however, as six cars broke the 2 second barrier for the first time. The rest of the field was at 2.0. Fastest was Lakeland's John Davis (1.866). Sebring's Phil Sloan took a narrow win over Terry Tawney with Count Gibson (Port St. John) getting third. Phil and John shared best segment (44). 

Terry Tawney - 2nd Place, Phil Sloan - 1st Place, County Gibson - 3rd Place






 
S-ROCs finished up the evening. S-ROC is eight identical cars that stay on their designated lane as the racers rotate through the main using "house" controllers. That way, each racer races all eight cars using eight different controllers. Thanks again to Greg Walker at the Race Place in Holly Hill for providing the cars and to Jim Difalco who sent a prototype "rental" controller for us to try. His controller stayed on the yellow lane for WOMPS and SROC, and in every main, fast time was set on yellow (normally when house controllers are used, fast time is set on black or purple). 

In the Amateur S-ROC, Freddie Bedford, Mark Rohnock, Daulton Chouinard, Steven Garrison and Ed Thompson all made appearances in the top three during the event. When the power went off Steven got the big trophy followed by Daulton and Mark. Steven and Mark shared best segment (21) with fast lap going to Freddie (2.640). 

Daulton Chouinard - 2nd Place, Steven Garrison - 1st Place, Mark Rohnock - 3rd Place






 
Experienced S-ROC was, as expected, incredibly close as only 3-1/2 laps covered the top four finishers. We were all thrilled to see Count Gibson best this 21-entrant field. Count is one of those guys who supports the hobby, races hard every week and is always near the front. He edged Steve Bowman who was only a lap ahead of Bob Rondinone. Count also ran fast lap (2.468) with Bob getting best segment (36). A big THANK YOU to Bob Rondinone for the "Perpetual Trophy" that will feature the names of all our S-ROC winners. 

Steve Bowman - 2nd Place, Count Gibson - 1st Place, Bob Rondinone - 3rd Place






 
WOMP RACERS: two of our three sponsors from last year's C-RACER GROSS-X WOMP CHALLENGE have stepped up and doubled their commitment! Mark December 19 on your calendars for this year's C-RACER GROSS-ONE. At least $200 in prizes will be awarded in the WOMP classes alone! First in Amateur and Experience will each receive a trophy and $25 in race bucks, with the remaider being paid out over the entire WOMP field. Race related items will also be awarded for "Best Appearing" in all classes. The event will also feature 4.5" cars and JK Products new East Coast Modified car. All races will be on the Oval. 

Remember, every Thursday is "TEST & TUNE" night at theRaceway.biz. Use all three tracks all evening for only $10! (you must have your own car). Two family members only $15, three or more only $20. 

UPCOMING EVENTS:​ 
*NOVEMBER: *

*THIS SATURDAY (Nov 21st)* - F.H.O.R.A. 2010 Race #9 Oaks Motor Speedway, Land O' Lakes, FL. This is the first race on Florida's newest WIZZTRACK!

*THIS SATURDAY *- Regular Saturday night race program at theRaceway.biz, Cocoa, FL.

*NEXT TWO SATURDAYS (Nov 21st & 28th)* - John's Garage, open track. Contact Ken Smith [email protected]

*THURSDAY NOVEMBER 26th: HAPPY THANKSGIVING!*

*FRIDAY NOV 27th and SATURDAY NOV 28TH *- theRaceway.biz will be open!


*DECEMBER*

*December 19th *- The 2nd Annual $200 C-RACER/GROSS-ONE SHORT TRACK WOMP CHALLENGE at theRaceway.biz in Cocoa, FL

*December 19th* - John's Garage, VINTAGE & WOMPS [email protected]

*FRIDAY DECEMBER 25th: MERRY CHRISTMAS!*​
*SATURDAY DECEMBER 26th:* theRaceway.biz will be open!

*BIG NEWS!*
The U.F.H.O.R.A. WINTERNATIONALS will return to theRaceway.biz February 19 - 21, 2010!

*BIG NEWS #2!*
Mike and Teresa Haire are planning on re-opening Miracle Mile THIS FRIDAY at their new Colonial Ave adress in Ocoee. 

*PROGRAM NOTES: * 

Beginning THIS SATURDAY: we will start checking for the following items:
ALL FALCON POWERED CLASSES: 100 gram minimum weight
GTP: Interiors. We will defer to My Series and allow paper or stick on interiors.
VINTAGE: Full 3-D plastic interiors. 
4" C-O-T Bodies: We will put off requiring these bodies in our weekly program until after the first My Series race of 2010. (Though we will require full interiors in all Stock car bodies beginning the 21st)

*EVERY TUESDAY: 7:00p.m.: VINTAGE and BRM *cars on the Road Course. The Race Place, Holly Hill, FL

*EVERY THURSDAY 5:00 - 9:00p.m:* "Test & Tune" at theRaceway.biz., Cocoa. Run all three tracks, all evening for only $10. Two family members only $15. Three or more only $20!

*EVERY THURSDAY 7:00p.m.. WOMPS and 4-1/2" Cars on the Oval.* The Race Place Holly Hill, FL

*EVERY SATURDAY *- theRaceway.biz, Cocoa. theRaceway.biz opens at 3:00 and the regular race program will start at 6:00 p.m.. WOMPS/NOVICE/4" Falcon Stock Car/GTP/VINTAGE

Go to http://www.theRaceway.biz and click on FLA SLOT RACING for a complete list of all Florida raceways, their addresses, phone numbers and race schedules. We have even added a "Racing Guidelines" page with car specs for all the weekly racing classes at theRaceway.biz

Visit http://www.fvsra.com to keep up with VINTAGE racing in Florida


----------

